

BS Detector for Developers - devdraft
http://devdraft.com/bsdetector?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=blog&utm_campaign=bsdetector

======
tdefarbus
We connect people to job opportunities based on merit. Behind the BS Detector
is our auto generated scorecard that gives you an unambiguous view of your
skills and presents them to companies. No linkedin. No resume. No BS.

------
wmf
What kind of BS is this detecting?

~~~
devdraft
Tells if a developer is good at software fundamentals.

~~~
wmf
That seems like a pretty negative pitch. "Come to our site and we'll tell you
if your skills are BS or not." Usually people want to detect other people's
BS, not their own.

~~~
tdefarbus
Thanks for the input. We're testing the message. If you go to our regular site
www.devdraft.com, you'll see the original one. Which do you prefer?

~~~
wmf
I prefer the original since it's more positive.

~~~
devdraft
Thanks for the feedback!

